# Fluval Edge planted mod



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it hard to mod a fluval edge in order to have a planted system? Is there anyone who would do the mod for me for extra money?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

No mods needed. Plants grow great in mine


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

You definitely need some kind of mod to add lights that require more light. The stock light is for low lights plants only imo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I know the stock LED's are pretty week. I want a nice lighting mod in order to start my first planted tank. After seeing the beautiful aquascapes online, I really want to start a beautiful shrimp/tetra planted tank. I like how the plants can be cluttered together (something I can't do with my reef tank).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Depends on what you want. They sell MR11 LED 3W bulbs at HomeD now. 
Or use MR11 35W halogen bulbs. Although, with this option, you will need to upgrade the transformer as the one comes with the tank is barely good enough for 2x10W halogen.
You could find a while lot more choices on line and higher wattage for MR16.
It should be relatively easy to change the MR11 base to MR16 base.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine is all on stock LEDs


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I heard that the stock LED's are really weak and can't cover the whole aquarium (6gal)


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

My edge had the old bulbs. I upgraded the transformer and have added mr16 sockets and led bulbs. Plus to that I have added strip lights above the front and top sides to augment the lighting. I should update my journal so everyone can see what I've done. I had 4300k led globe bulbs in it from Rona but they didn't do the job quite enough so I ordered some 48 smd chip led bulbs off eBay. One has died half way but I ordered 4 expecting there to be a dud


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

The real reason I wanted a planted tank was because of this video: The lone weeping willow-Utricularia graminifolia- /www.tropicalfish.hu/ - YouTube. If anyone has the plants that are used in this video, I would gladly buy the "grass". I have no idea about planted tanks but I have been trying to read up as much as possible.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Tree is moss.. easy. Grass would require high light and prob co2.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have the 6 gallon, you could purchase the LED light bar for the 12 gallon edge. It probably wouldn't solve the spread issue but would increase your intensity and maintain the sleek look of the Edge. I believe it plugs right in and you only have to remove and then replace two screws. But, as Shift suggested, the higher the light, the greater your requirement for co2. My 6 gallon is stock without co2 and the plants (bacopa, crypts, micro sword, flame moss, mini pelia, fissidens and echinodorus parviflorus) are all growing well.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes still the same light and would work. I had the 6g then traded it up for the 12


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Switching out the LED bars sounds like what I want to do. Is there any low light plants that look like grass? Do I have to pump up the light and get a CO2 system?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have started growing some type of micro sword in the foreground of my stock Edge. It is grass like, can be trimmed, and is doing ok in the standard light. Hasn't completely carpeted yet, but is sending out runners.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Micro sword's are nice. I'll have to find some of that for the grass. So I guess all I want is micro swords, moss, wood, and stones.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

The other thing to remember with the Edge is that it can be a bit of a pain to maintain. If you have high light and co2 you are going to need to be in there, through that tiny opening, often to trim and replant. Just a thought.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

And a good substrate. I'm using ADA Amazonia II. It's great for the plants, plus brings my pH down for my CRS.

P.S. The Brazilian Micro is a high light, co2 sword. There is another, novae zealandia? I think, which is the one I have. Echinodorus Tenelleus may be an option too.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

So I can't have micro swords? I want thin grassy plants and I think the novae Z. will fit the grass field. In total I want 5 neon tetras. Would I need more plants than that video to have shrimp? What about dwarf hairgrass? Could I keep that?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

My experience is yes, you should be ok with that species of micro sword. (novae zelandiae) or pygmy chain sword (echinodorus tenellus).

If you want your shrimp to breed, I would have more plants than the video to allow the baby shrimp a place to hide from the tetras. 

Dwarf hairgrass is considered high light and co2 hungry, so probably not in a stock edge.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't want breeding shrimps just full sized ones  I really want a simple planted tank with a sandy path with a hillside tree.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

LED Aquarium Lighting for Aquatic Plants | Marineland Could I just use something like that and place it on the top of the edge?


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

After some research: AquaRay AquaHabitats Mini LED (Model 400) This seems to be a light that you can retrofit under the hood. Would it be worth the trouble to buy that fixture and retrofit it into the hood? I'm pretty sure that fixture can power many plants but I'm concerned about the algae it will produce as well.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Chrisphungg said:


> After some research: AquaRay AquaHabitats Mini LED (Model 400) This seems to be a light that you can retrofit under the hood. Would it be worth the trouble to buy that fixture and retrofit it into the hood? I'm pretty sure that fixture can power many plants but I'm concerned about the algae it will produce as well.


Whether it's 'worth the trouble' is ultimately going to be left to your discretion . Looks like a neat little LED fixture with good functions (i.e. dimmable) so you have some higher control over algae. If you are planning to grow UG (the carpet plant) you will need CO2 injection anyhow so that will manage your algae when you achieve the right balance.

For better light reflection, I read somewhere that a guy cut up a foil birthday balloon and lined the inside of the cover. This apparently helped get lighting to all 4 corners of the tank with the hood on.

Personally though, I like the stock lights on the Edge. I have the original model with the halogen lights and even those grow plants and mosses etc. like weeds.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

THanks  I've decided to just get the 12G 42 LED's and place it in the 6gallon edge. Hopefully that will do it and I will probably have to buy a CO2 kit as well if I want the carpet of grass. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

thinking of selling my 12g Edge (brand new in box)
Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry, I don't like the square look


----------

